# How did you name your photogrpahy business?



## Aedai (Aug 21, 2014)

*As in what inspired your photography name?*

I bring this up thanks to another thread that got me thinking... I don't have a name for my photography.  Granted I'm new and not a real photographer yet (I'm hoping I'm experienced enough by end of 2015 or early 2016 before I start charging).  The only idea I have is my name "K.C. Anderson Photography"  [not my real name but you get the idea] and I'm fairly certain I don't want to use my real name for this.

So I thought hearing other's reason for selecting their name would help spark some inspiration?


----------



## tirediron (Aug 21, 2014)

Why wouldn't you want to use your real name?  Branding is critical, and one of the keys to any small business is establishing an easy to find, easy to remember brand.  If your name is Bill Smith and your company is Billsmithphotography, it's that much easier to find you.  

Mine is simple; my name is 'John' and my name is John's Photography because that domain name was available.


----------



## chuasam (Aug 21, 2014)

40 years ago, my parents gave me the name Sam.
My last name stems from a state in China in the 11th Century BC.

As for coming up with names. There's a good thread here. http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...tise-world-you-re-just-newb-photographer.html


----------



## Aedai (Aug 21, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Why wouldn't you want to use your real name? Branding is critical, and one of the keys to any small business is establishing an easy to find, easy to remember brand. If your name is Bill Smith and your company is Billsmithphotography, it's that much easier to find you.
> 
> Mine is simple; my name is 'John' and my name is John's Photography because that domain name was available.


I don't like my first name, never have and never will, and my last time is so hard to pronounce that it'll cause to much confusion and take up too much room to also act as a watermark.  So I'm trying to take a different route.
If I had a nice simple name I would save myself the headache and use it but this is not the case.  




chuasam said:


> 40 years ago, my parents gave me the name Sam.
> My last name stems from a state in China in the 11th Century BC.
> 
> As for coming up with names. There's a good thread here. http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...tise-world-you-re-just-newb-photographer.html


That's actually the thread I saw that I mentioned in my original post...  Not much for inspiration there, just poking fun at new photographers.  I know which names to avoid now, but doesn't help much for choosing a good name.


----------



## Designer (Aug 21, 2014)

Aedai said:


> I don't like my first name, never have and never will, and my last time is so hard to pronounce that it'll cause to much confusion and take up too much room to also act as a watermark.  So I'm trying to take a different route.
> If I had a nice simple name I would save myself the headache and use it but this is not the case.



No need to rush it.  Clear your mind and do some alone brainstorming.  Do this occasionally over the course of at least a year.  When you are ready, pick your favorite and run with it.


----------



## Austin Greene (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm inherently lazy. 

Austin Greene Photography

Sure it isn't crazy easy, and that extra E is a doozy, but it's better than "GreenePhotography" and more personal than "AGPhotography." I suppose I'm opposite from you, I wanted to use my real name to help market, and it's done a lot for picking up new clients when I was at UCD. I'd give my name to someone and a solid 30-40% of the time they'd say "hey, you do photos, right?" and sign up for a shoot. 

Now I've moved, and I need to start over from square one again, oh well!


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 21, 2014)

RedSkiesPhotography. I love landscapes, often by the water, and the who "red skies at night" saying ties in with my love for the ocean (and my marine biology degree).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Aug 21, 2014)

I eventually want to be in business with two other people shooting under the same company name so my own name is out. I came up with Shutter Inc. and started branding myself/my business with the name.


----------



## photog4life (Aug 22, 2014)

Krisnerphotography (not a professional just what i post under) 


I guess I am boring lol


----------



## Tailgunner (Aug 22, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> RedSkiesPhotography. I love landscapes, often by the water, and the who "red skies at night" saying ties in with my love for the ocean (and my marine biology degree).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I guess us Landscapers use an alias while portrait photographers use their names 

Anyhow, my company is Urban Reflection LLC.


----------



## Scoody (Aug 22, 2014)

Former cowboy and team roper who has worn a cowboy hat since he could walk.  _*Hats Off Photography*_ is my company name.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 23, 2014)

Aedai said:


> *As in what inspired your photography name?*
> 
> I bring this up thanks to another thread that got me thinking... I don't have a name for my photography.  Granted I'm new and not a real photographer yet (I'm hoping I'm experienced enough by end of 2015 or early 2016 before I start charging).  The only idea I have is my name "K.C. Anderson Photography"  [not my real name but you get the idea] and I'm fairly certain I don't want to use my real name for this.
> 
> So I thought hearing other's reason for selecting their name would help spark some inspiration?



I went with Go Eff Yourself Photography.  So far it's worked brilliantly, not one person has called and annoyed me by wanting me to take pictures for them.  I did get one call from a guy asking me to take a survey but I just hung up on him.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 23, 2014)

it seems to me that the development curve for new photographers is generally like this:



buy camera and kit lens and PS Elements
Take picture of flower - centered and oversaturated
take silhouette of tree against sunset
take tilted picture of person - heavily vignetted
think up name for their nascent enterprise
make large watermark
plan and start buying complete kit of consumer grade lenses
make signature that includes all lenses and filters
actually puts uv filter on lens
read some parts of manual


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 23, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> it seems to me that the development curve for new photographers is generally like this:
> 
> buy camera and kit lens and PS Elements
> Take picture of flower - centered and oversaturated
> ...


Ok, check, check, check.  Oh crap!  Hey Lew could you help me make a watermark of some kind?

I need something with some real oomph, I want to announce my presence with authority.

Lol


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 23, 2014)

Somewhere around 6 to 8 range, add 'Worries about home for web site and pricing for sales'


----------



## Aedai (Aug 23, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> it seems to me that the development curve for new photographers is generally like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least I won't have to worry about number 6...  being a graphic designer I cringe at ugly / huge watermarks.
We'll see about the rest of them.

Still need a name so I guess I'm jumping the gun on number 5.  Sue me.  

Thanks for posting everyone!  I've come to the conclusion that simple names / actual names are best to brainstorm over.  

I'm planning on doing Infant / NICU photography in the future.  My daughter had to spend an entire month hospitalized after she was born and nearly didn't make it so I want to specialize in photos like that and capture portraits of other miracle babies.

Just trying to think of a name to match...  I'd rather have it sooner than later because I'm impatient and need... want to make a watermark/logo.


----------



## Tailgunner (Aug 23, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> it seems to me that the development curve for new photographers is generally like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Semi-Pro Bodies, CS6 & LR5
Sounds boring
Does a Silhouette of a oilfield Pump Jack against a sunset count?
Sounds boring
Urban Reflection LLC
I'm more into smaller some what transparent marks
Only use one consumer glass, the rest is Pro
 Zero signature
My 28-70mm 2.8 came with a UV filter that I sometimes use to help to protect the front element in certain situations...came within a few inches of introducing it to some pond water while taking a reflective shot.
Never opened the manuals on my D300 and D800...scratch that, I couldn't figure out how to install memory cards in my D300 and had to consult the manual. Whats up with the lever on the memory card door?


----------



## oldhippy (Aug 23, 2014)

I was going to call my photography business.  

The Chosen One 
  So Choose Me 

Decided it was a little to out there, and not very original


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 23, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> I was going to call my photography business.
> 
> The Chosen One
> So Choose Me
> ...



Transcendental Photography - where you don't get prints but we still get paid.  

Hmm.. yup, I think you might just be onto something here OH.. lol


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 23, 2014)

Having the word Photography or Photo or some other easily recognized word seems to be very important. If you then get specific with a specialty like "Newborn Photo" or somesuch you limit your clientele. If that specialty is all you ever really WANT THEN WHY NOT, but it doesn't seem like a good idea. Location name can help folks to find you unless you live in Scooby Doo Junction or Atlanta. Pick 5  or so and ask your friends to pick........


----------



## vvcarpio (Aug 25, 2014)

The name of your town, city, locale, county, region? If you one day become famous, then you help your community, too. Might already be taken, though, if you simply add "Photography" to it.


----------

